# Dethleffs Owners Manual



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

I have a Dethleffs Owners Manual but it is all German. Does anyone know where I can get an english version for a 1995 A5202. I think other models have the same manual too. Any help would be much appreciated. Ian and Dawn


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Ian and Dawn

Send Dethleffs an eMail. I had the same problem when I bought my 1996 I6842. Contacted them and they told me that they no longer had any of the original manuals left, but instead sent me their current user manual-a massive ring bound book. This covers the vast majority of the equipment fitted to my van-it is surprising how little has changed in 10 years!
Incidentally, I was never asked for payment, and they were only too glad to help. They have also been very helpful when tracking down spares.


----------



## skye1 (Aug 25, 2010)

*user manual*

hi,has anybody out there got a 1991 dethleffs user manual for sale or can print one of.i have just bought a 1991 fiat ducato dethleffs but there were no user manuals except for a foriegn written talbot handbook which to me is useless.my camper is LHD and has had quite a tough life and so needs some work hence the need for manuals.can anybodyhelp?many thanks


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: user manual*



skye1 said:


> hi,has anybody out there got a 1991 dethleffs user manual for sale or can print one of.i have just bought a 1991 fiat ducato dethleffs but there were no user manuals except for a foriegn written talbot handbook which to me is useless.my camper is LHD and has had quite a tough life and so needs some work hence the need for manuals.can anybodyhelp?many thanks


Read my reply above-the same applies.....


----------

